# Satin Babies and more!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bred chocolate satin to chocolate satin, silly me, I expected chocolate satin!









They're all chocolate except for one champagne... I didn't realize chocolate came in so many shades! I think my mice might be hiding recessives or something, for this broad a mix.









Speaking of mix, I bred this mom with a chocolate, and got:
















Any idea what she might be?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

And are these cinnamon? It's hard to tell from the picture, but they're much paler than normal agouti. They're next to their nanny Ash, parents were agouti and chocolate.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The little ones might be cinnamon; the big mousie has black ticking, so I'd say it's a nice reddish agouti. Agouti and chocolate should yield cinnamon.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was hoping for cinnamon. I've been trying to breed cinnamon for a while now; problem is my pet shop mice have such crazy unknown genetics, I never know if I'm getting cinnamon or some kind of dilute!


----------

